# LS3 Clutch and Flywheel upgrade



## Bryce108 (Jan 11, 2016)

So I upgraded to the LS3 clutch and Flywheel a few months back and lately if i drive aggressively and try to shift, its like it hits a wall in 2nd and 3rd gear or others and wont slide into gear ( I can also smell the clutch) and wont (unless forced) until the RPM's drop. Do I need to shim my slave doing the LS3 clutch/flywheel upgrade?


----------

